# icd-9 procedure codes for colonoscopy with biopsy



## coderguy1939 (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm assuming you mean CPT code.

A colonoscopy with a biopsy of the terminal ileum would be 45380.

However, if you're looking for the ICD-9-CM Procedural code 45380 crosswalks to:

45.25 Closed (endoscopic) biopsy of large intestine.


----------



## coderguy1939 (Dec 16, 2009)

A colonoscopy often includes a biopsy of the terminal ileum which doesn't effect the procedure code you would select.  I don't have any official guidelines to refer you to, but I think the same is true for the ICD-9 Procedural code.  So it's just my opinion, but I think you're safe with 45.25.


----------

